# My first rescue! Banana!



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I went to the pet store today and returned the four cories (I almost cried, I swear).

And so i went off, looking through the bettas. All were veiltail except for one plakat, but he was very disinterested. Then I figured, why not rescue one? I wasn't going to pay for him, techincally. So I got this guy, who has been on the shelf for 3 weeks already and hasb't looked so good. 

So, he's now in my family and will be QT until he can join Bubs in the 10 gallon 
From what I know, he's easily still growing or he's stunted. 

Here's a blurry pic of him acclimating


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

What happened to the cories? 

He looks pretty clamped but I'm sure he will warm up in no time!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm only going to use the 5 and 10 gallon for when I go home, so I figured that it'd be easier to put all my bettas in the 10 gallon  

Here's a picture of Jingles and Banana
They're both lined up, so there's no problem with perspective


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

too blurry XD but he looks very cute


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

he doesn't like the camera very much lol
thanks^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Just fed him 3 Omega one pellets and he looks bloated already lol
He's swimming around.

I tried to see him flaring by using the mirror and all he did was flap his gills once, and then they went back down and he swam away.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Just fed him 3 Omega one pellets and he looks bloated already lol
> He's swimming around.
> 
> I tried to see him flaring by using the mirror and all he did was flap his gills once, and then they went back down and he swam away.


LOL I don't know why but that just seems adorable to me


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lol it was adorable.
It's the equivalent of watching a baby trying to walk x3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gosh i love both your fish


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He is cute, plus I love his name


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys 

Here's an updated pic (no blur)









Once I saw his color Istarted singing "I'm a banana, I'm a banana"
So yea. I kept calling him bamboo for some reason before


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, i have a yellow betta too


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL
cant wait to see him restored to the glory that belongs rightfully to him


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

awwww cuuuuteeee


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone~

What kind is your yellow betta? 

And same, Aokashi! 

I hope that as time passes, his tail uncurls, he unclamps, and he colors up. Plus, I think he has ammonia burns on his face.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Delta, he is pure yellow.
View attachment 68114


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhh pretty!

I'm starting to think mine isn't really yellow, since the pic above is basically his color. I don't know what itd be


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, he's brownish yellow. he'll be beautiful.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks :')

Do you think it's possible he'll be a chocolate? And that the stress he's going through caused him to lose his color? (I'm thinking of like, Heart Breaker's casse here)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah, he will definitely gain color!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

yay


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Who is bubs?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. He's in poor condition! Congrats on Banana!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubs is my plakat, Sir Bubbles. Bubs is his nickname since Sir Bubbles is a mouthful xD

And thanks Laki 

Update: He's currently sleeping, but he looks like he's dead when he does so. Once he makes it through the night I'll rest easy. As of now, I'm going to put him on a 3 pellet Omega diet. He'll undergo hopefully every other day changes with some salt to help with the tail. 

Tomorrow will be his first change, so wish me luck.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

I wouldn't put them in the same tank as each other. You might end up with no fish! Anyways your betta is beautiful! =)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're getting Bettas everyday now, aren't you Al? Of course, I would be getting more if I could. xD Have you heard of my sympathy Betta? I actually have another Betta for once. Lol.

He's simply gorgeous! I think his coloring is called pineapple, not sure. He's a lucky Betta, being rescued and all that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Eggbert, I have some reliable dividers 

ahhh I haven't heard about him! D:

Thanks! I wanna see yours~


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a she. xD For my sorority. I think she's a PK not a VT, which means she's perfect for Sir Bubs. xD

I'll get you a link.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha xD 
Sir Bubs unfortunately isn't going to be breeding, nor are any of my boys until I move out and have the time and space xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here you go.  I need to add more pics of her later, or tomorrow.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> haha xD
> Sir Bubs unfortunately isn't going to be breeding, nor are any of my boys until I move out and have the time and space xD


Aw...  Isn't Sir Bubs from a breeder here? He's royalty, while Winnie is a "peasant" from Petco. xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw...  Isn't Sir Bubs from a breeder here? He's royalty, while Winnie is a "peasant" from Petco. xD


Winnie is cute! 

And yes, bubs is from Junglist when he was doing the $5 hmpk sale. Bubs was the one everyone wanted too xD 

Today is 2 months with him too!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's a shame that I need to wait a while for her colors. Thanks BTW. 
Sir Bubs must be quite a celebrity. xD Congrats as well, soon it'll be the 6 month mark!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

She'll probably be colorful within the week, who knows ^^ I'm hoping Banana is 

And yes, he and Jingles both are xD

A lot of people I talk to outside of here say they've never found a betta like Jingles before, nor have they ever seen a betta like Bubs. I feel proud having both ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Banana seems to be colorful already, haha. (;
I've never seen any Bettas like Jingles or Sir Bubs, I only saw a Betta that looked like Pudge in my LFS, relatives? I live 4 hours away from NYC. xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

What county does Lebron live in? Or do you not live in NY?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

We're in MD. Close!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah! 
I know someone who lives in Baltimore. I've never been there, but I'd like to one day


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

UPDATE: Banana survived the night, and he's eating. He's still very clamped. 

Hoping to do a water change soon after eating, and I'll add some stress coat. 
He's been exploring the tank too.

He scared me this morning though I found him vertical 
But he was just sleeping.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Pics:

















He did his baby flare at Jingles too lol


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hes looking good! I would also try some stress coat along with aq salt, his fins look clamped from stress, but wow is he gonna be a looker! I love that name btw


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

congrats! hope he gets to feeling better and loving his new place. keep the pix coming!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys!

And his tank currently has salt and Stress Coat. He's a pig! Eats like crazy lol

How long do you think before I add him to the 10 gallon?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think 3-5 days after he's fully healthy should be good. He needs to keep most of his strength up since a 10 gallon is pretty big, divided or not.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

sounds good 
I defintiely wasn't going to add him til he was completely okay, but having a timeframe is good.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

UPDATE: Banana is definitely swimming around a lot more! His pectoral fins are cute. Instead of a round shape, they're more oval shaped, so they can be seen halfway down his body. He's also still eating a lot, thankfully.

His fins are turning a darker color so fingers crossed he mightt change color x3

The yellow I see just might be an offset white, which means it's possible he's a marble, or he just lost all his color. Time will tell~


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

its crazy how much they can change with just a little TLC....mine looks alot better than he did when I 1st brought him home and he wasnt even the worst one in the bunch (actually he was one of the better ones cuz I was so new @ fish I was scared to bite off more than I could chew with a sick one) sometimes I feel guilty about not taking a sick one and nursing it back to health but I wouldnt have known the 1st thing to do and probably would have done more harm than good. I applaud those of u who rescue


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

banananannnananannaaa ~


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> its crazy how much they can change with just a little TLC....mine looks alot better than he did when I 1st brought him home and he wasnt even the worst one in the bunch (actually he was one of the better ones cuz I was so new @ fish I was scared to bite off more than I could chew with a sick one) sometimes I feel guilty about not taking a sick one and nursing it back to health but I wouldnt have known the 1st thing to do and probably would have done more harm than good. I applaud those of u who rescue


I felt like I needed to get him because when I went to the pet store for Jingles, I actually almost got him, but at that point I basically ruled him off to die soon. Well, little would I know that he would still be there every time I went to the store afterwards. I know the owner doesn't ever think of flushing her fish, nor will she do anything to hurt them. She changes their cup everyday, even thought they are small. 

So, when I saw him, I knew he'd probably surprise me. Unfortunately, it was snowing and was windy out and I went to the grocery store after, so he had a bit of a bumpy ride. I'm just happy that Day 1 is over and he's doing much better 



aokashi said:


> banananannnananannaaa ~


You sound just like me in the store xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 3 UPDATE: He's unclamping more, his caudal is showing more and more that he's definitely a veiltail.

I've noticed that he likes to surf along the sand on the bottom and doesn't really swim at the top of the tank. However, he is active. Not as active as the others, but active enough for me to know he's okay 

Fed him 3 Omega pellets so far and he's showing no sign of bloat so I might feed him later. Thinking of doing another water change tomorrow, or should I do one today? He's in the .5 gallon with Stress Coat and some AQ salt.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he's cute


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

DAY 4: UPDATE


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for updating again, just mised the 20 minute window.

Here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRBgVoZN2O8


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

awesssommmmeee

omg love his flowy fins!
best thing about Vts! they're like abstract paintings XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

looking good! i love pix but videos are awesome  Im watching my little stinker swim all over his tank right now, im so glad i chose to put him in here by my computer, he keeps me company alot in here while Im working plus I can see him from my kitchen too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he's cute. He seems kind of shy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Longest tail ever award goes to.....


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I have some of my boys by my bed and the others by my desk so I cans ee them anywhere I go x3

He definitely is shy, it's fun to watch him hide in the plants lol.

And well, this betta mama loves her flowing VTs 
But I think Buddha had a longer tail


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 6! 
Still being a pig and eating a lot :3










As you can tell, his color is coming in!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

pretty fishy!
good job!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy one week!!! 










I belive the pink on his face is because of ammonia burns so fingers crossed it goes away soon! 

But yea, my baby flared x3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

UPDATE: Day 11

His fins are getting darker!! The mystery of is final color is killing me! xD

Any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

If its been about a week, i think this is his 'final form' lol. he's so pretty! and the pink in his gills, is probably just because his skin/scales are a tad translucent.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah do you think so? D:

That's a weird color to stop at xD

Do you knwo what it'd be considered?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 22! 
Just redid the 10 gallon so Banana is in it again. Als, he came with me home for Thanksgiving 

Finshed tank:









Banana!


















Alas, I can't tell if he's healthy enough or not :/
He also hasn't flared yet.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you feed him turkey flavored pellets for Thanksgiving? LOL :jk: Banana looks pretty good so far. I am wishing you the best with him ;-)


----------

